
1 In 4 Food Delivery Drivers Admit to Eating Your Food - gnicholas
https://www.npr.org/2019/07/30/746600105/1-in-4-food-delivery-drivers-admit-to-eating-your-food
======
gnicholas
The tamper-proof packaging idea is intriguing, but it would not be good for
some foods (including tempting ones like french fries) to have them kept in an
enclosed package.

At In N Out, a server recommended keeping the paper bag open so the fries and
burger wouldn't get soggy on the way home.

